# Average buck weight



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Big ones,on the hoof?..245-275 lbs 

Average...175-200 lbs on the hoof?


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

Slobs 220-200
Really big 200-175
Average 130-150


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

The 4.5 year old or older bucks taken on the property I hunt have weighed 185 to 225 dressed. We kill a few does each year weighing 135 to 140.


----------



## M6A2REPR (Feb 22, 2016)

Large buck 5.5 yrs old 200+


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

Avg: 125 - 165

Big: 175 - 200

Monster: 220 +


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Large older bucks 235-285

Midlle aged bucks 190-240


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Dressed

Avg I'd say 180+Lbs

Local big buck contest usually takes a 250-280lbs to win... The odd year it's below that


----------



## Mr.Coon (Oct 18, 2005)

180-220# is average for mature bucks

mature does average 120 to 140.

my heaviest buck is 220 and heaviest doe is 165#



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Have gotten a couple that hit 325lbs live weight....using girth measurement charts. Those are not the norm, most are in the 200-to-250 range. (Iowa corn fed deer)


----------



## RTILLER (May 4, 2009)

Most people way over estimate the weight of a deer. Their is also a rule (Bergman's rule, I think) that says the further an animal is from the equator, the more body mass it will need to survive. So the further north you go, in the United States, the bigger the deer. That being said a 200lbs. dressed weight is a big deer anywhere.


----------



## Nativetroy (Oct 3, 2014)

Average around here is 125-140. Anything over 160 is a big buck. Getting into the panhandle and they start growing bigger, but still don't see many break 200lbs.


----------



## 00 buck (Mar 22, 2013)

175-200 is a big deer for where I hunt. Have seen a few does that were over 150 but not regularly.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Regular 110-160

Big 160-185 

Monster 200+


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Mature bucks around here average 200-225 dressed. We had to bring our deer in to a check station but don't anymore so I haven't weighed one in a while, of the deer I had weighed my biggest doe was 186 and buck was 238.


----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)

150 is avg


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

the average 3yr. old buck where I hunt for the last 4 years now have been between 150-170lbs. (live weight)


----------

